# What's a good Sherry for Seafood?



## cheriberi (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm making Shrimp DeJohne today for company and it calls for Sherry. Can anyone recommend a good Sherry to use for seafood recipes?

Thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## The Z (Apr 2, 2005)

Of seem to already realize that you don't use "cooking sherry" for ANYthing.

I use a Spanish sherry (from Jerez - pronounced Ha-reth) called "Dry Sack" for almost everything.  It's a Medium Dry variety that's excellent for cooking AND for sippin'. 

I've been able to find it almost anywhere for around $14ish per bottle.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm not familiar with your recipe, but the sherrys The Z mentions are sweet.  You may need a pale dry sherry for the dish.  Is the recipe specific??

Also, Taylor makes a line of sherrys that are reasonably priced and quite suitable for recipes.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 2, 2005)

Basically the two schools of using alcohol in food are the following:

1) If you wouldent drink it never put it in your food (use only moderate and above quality and nothing labeled "cooking")

2) Use the cheapest you can find, only the alcohols strongest characteristics will survive the cooking. 

I lie somewhere in between. I do not dare use anything with a $20+ a liter price tag in cooking but at the same time I will use SOME cooking wines. Cooking sherry never treated me too well but chinese cooking wine is more floral than the usual stuff and makes a great addition to meals. So yeah, Im thinking ask your local wine dealer for a drier (drier than Jerez) and maybe even tangy (brut) sherry that's cheap as it's going into a sauce. We live in a day and age where all buisnesses WANT customers to ask about products, so unless the guy is a real @#^& you should be fine.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 2, 2005)

All of recipes that I have that call for adding sherry to a soup or for a fish stew just say "dry sherry".


----------

